# 67 Officers Killed on Duty in 2005



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

67 Officers Killed on Duty in 2005

TERIA ROGERS
Officer.Com News

http://www.officer.com/article/article.jsp?id=24497&siteSection=2

During the first six months of 2005 67 officers were killed in the line of duty according to the Officer Down Memorial Page. This year is on track to be less deadly than 2004. By June 30, 2004 there were 80 deaths and the year ended with 154 fallen officers.

California has lost the most officers with seven line of duty deaths, followed by Georgia, Missouri and South Carolina with four each. The average age of this year's fallen officer is 39 and only one of these officers was a woman. The deadliest month so far was March with 14 officers dying in incidents such as the courthouse shooting in Atlanta, Georgia.

The deadliest year for law enforcement since the first LODD was recorded is 1974 when 273 officers were killed. The deadliest year most recently was 2001 with 237 officer deaths. Seventy-two of those officers died on September 11 at the World Trade Center terrorist attack which is recorded as the deadliest day in law enforcement history according to the National Law Enforcement Officer Memorial Fund.

The main cause of officer deaths' is gunfire with 31 dying from gunshot wounds.

On March 11 in Atlanta, Georgia a defendant being tried on rape charges took a sheriff's weapon and escaped the Fulton County Courthouse killing Fulton County Sheriff Deputy Sergeant Hoyt Teasley outside the building. While on the run the suspect also killed Department of Homeland Security Agent Assistant SAC David Wilhelm before he surrendered to authorities the following day.

Another large contributor to officer deaths' is vehicle related accidents which accounted for 23 of the deaths this year. Vehicle related deaths include automobile accidents, getting physically struck by vehicles and vehicular assault.

Officer Tommy Scott of the Los Angeles Worlds Airport Police was killed after a physical confrontation with a suspicious man near the Los Angeles Airport. The suspect broke free of Officer Scott, took control of his patrol car and drove off with the officer trying to pull him out. After reaching speeds of up to 60mph the suspect drove the car onto the sidewalk where Officer Scott was thrown onto a fire hydrant and instantly killed. Officer Scott had been with his department four years.

Seattle, Washington Police Officer Jackson Lone, a member of the harbor patrol unit, drowned while trying to secure a drifting tugboat. Officer Lone was transported to the hospital where he was pronounced dead shortly there after. Lone was an 18-year veteran and had been with the harbor patrol unit four years.

Other causes of officers' deaths are stabbings duty-related illnesses and training accidents.

For More Information: Officer Down Memorial Page


----------

